# Corner Brook



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Me and the man had a weekend trip to Corner Brook a couple weeks ago. My boys stayed with my parents but we took Ranger with us. I have to say even though its a city and I have a big dislike of cities it didn't feel like a city, it was beautiful.

We headed up to Captain Cook's Lookout, which gave an awesome view of the surrounding area. The man and his moose dog aren't into pictures but I snapped a couple horrible ones, neither picture really does them justice and moose dog really is way bigger then he looks. I've never seen a Lab as big as Ranger in my life, 120lbs and not an inch of fat on him!


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Then headed towards Marble Mountain and took a little walk to have a look at Steady Brook Falls, they also do zip lining in the summer months across the gorge there. Something I deffinately want to try.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Wow, what a stunning place. It doesn't look like that big of a city to me, although your photo's probably show just a small part of it, but the hills and everything are just beautiful.
I'd love to do the flying fox across that gorge at Steady Brook Falls too, I get off on that type of thing. 
Thanks for the pics, I'm going to check it out on a map now, trying to beef up on my geography for this part of the hemisphere. Utterly gorgeous part of the country though.


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

There's more to it then what the pictures show. The cliff I was on made it somewhat hard to get a good picture of the entire city. But even so compared to most major cities it really isn't all that big. The population count in '06 was 20,083. But compared to where I currently live which had a whooping 3052 in '06 and probably less now, it's a city lol.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

The scenery looks so peaceful and beautiful.
Your pictures are great!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

beautiful... very beautiful, I envy the scenery that you guys have up there!!! :becky:


----------

